# Now they're worried about my eggs...



## Pootle26 (Feb 10, 2008)

Not sure where to post this, but I'm trying to work out what to do next. 

We've just had our 3rd negative cycle (5th if you count two abandoned cycles). I've had problems with my response to stimming, and last ICSI treatment I was on short protocol and max dose of menopur, which resulted in 5 eggs. 3 fertilised and on a day 3 transfer I had an 8-cell and a 6-cell put back. I started very painful bleeding on test day but got a faint positive. This was negative when I re-tested two days later. 

DH has severe mf and we both felt that our next (and probably last) treatment would be with donor sperm, to give ourselves what we thought would be our best chance. 

The probem is we've just seen our consultant and he's completely shocked us by saying that the problem could be the quality of my eggs, not the sperm. This is something they have never mentioned before. He said that because I only produced 5 eggs on the max dose, the quality is not likely to be good. Apparently there are much lower pregnancy rates when less than 5 eggs are collected. He also claims that a 'good' egg could cope with the likely damage to dh's sperm, but a poorer egg wouldn't. Hence our lack of success. Donor eggs/embryos were mentioned. 

Having said all that, (and left me reeling with the shock), he said the 'faint positive' suggests something might be happening and that it could be worth having a go with my eggs and donor sperm. He's written us a prescription, but we are not sure whether we'd be chucking our money down the drain. 

Sorry for the long post, but I know I want to have another go at tx before trying to move on but I'm not sure if we are naive in thinking we still have a chance with my eggs.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

OMG its like reading one of my posts!!! 

Firstly Big hug to you   

we found DH to have a chromsome abnormality. we had his sperm tested for DNA frag etc and both did karyotype tests as i had 2 chem pgs, and found this chromosomal thing., we swtched to donor sperm cos of this. the last cycle i only got 7 eggs (first time i got 11) and none fertilised, he said that the problem was my eggs but could be a one off, or could that my eggs are rubbish now. we were in shock, like you, and it did cross my mind that was it my eggs that was the problem before and not his sperm. we discussed DE and was going to do it but then our con said we should try one more time with my eggs, like you i didn;t want to throw money away on something that is not worth using but DH wanted to try and said we would always be wondering. I have said to him maybe we should use his sperm with DE but he won't as he said he still has the karyoptpe problem as well as low quality sperm.  

I can see where your con is coming from with the poor sperm but good egg. The sperm, according to our con is only a small part in the make up of the embryo.  

If this cycle doesn't work then we will go for Double donor.  

i think you have to do what you think is best for you.  with us money is a big issue and i didn't want to throw money away with my eggs and have DH say that this was our last go.  He has told me that we will get money from somewhere if this one doesn't work, which made me feel a bit better.  My mind is one DE and i have put myself on the waiting list!!! 

Not sure if this has helped you!


----------



## Pootle26 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks very much, it's so helpful to hear from others in a similar situation, though I wish you weren't IYSWIM.  

DH and I have spent so long going over all the options and it's very confusing. But I think that we've decided to give it a go with my eggs and donor sperm, but we'd like to try a change of clinic. We're thinking of trying Care Notts. Neither of us have had extensive testing (especially me) as they decided straight away it was ICSI or nothing. I want to go somewhere that is prepared to try other things, and if it doesn't work, then at least we've tried everything we could. 

Good luck for your next go, I really hope it works for you.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

we were going to change clinics but decided to stay     You just need to go with what you feel comtfortable with.


----------

